# Unknown Language: Enguishar



## Reili

Mi mamá nació y creció en el medio rural mexicano y le he oído decir muchas palabras extrañas, una de tantas es *"enguishar"* así dice ella para referirse a esa terrible irritación producida por rozarse con ciertas plantas que contienen espinas diminutas, o también por tocar cierto tipo de savia irritante. Bueno, el caso es que no encontré tal palabra en el diccionario, ¿alguien la conoce?.

Se me ocurre que la palabra provenga del NÁHUATL y se escriba ENGUIXAR... ¿nadie dice nada?


----------



## Rayines

No sé...Reili, busqué ambas en el buscador...pero sin resutado. No te impacientes..ya lo vas a encontrar.


----------



## Reili

*Enguixar * existe en el lenguaje Catalán, ¿alguien que tenga tales parientes podría investigar su significado? Gracias.


----------



## Edwin

Según este sítio http://www.intercat.gencat.es/guia/castella/cap23.pdf

enguixar (Catalán) = enyesar (Castellano) = to plaster


----------



## Reili

Edwin said:
			
		

> Según este sítio http://www.intercat.gencat.es/guia/castella/cap23.pdf
> 
> enguixar (Catalán) = enyesar (Castellano) = to plaster


 
Uhmm, gracias Edwin, si acaso la palabra que dice mi madre es del catalán pues la única relación que encuentro es el picazor que produce el yeso sobre la piel.


----------



## IvanRF

Enguishar (enguixar). Es una palabra de origen Nahuatl (lengua hablada en México), se refiere a la comezón producida por contacto del del jugo de pencas de magueyes pulqueros, tequileros o mezcaleros o por cualquier otro tipo de planta que tenga la característica de provocar comezón. 

Por su mismo significado se usa también cuando se irrita la lengua por comer piña.

 w w w . xochiacan.mex.tl/61118_Resquicios-de-Nahuatl.html


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

IvanRF said:


> Enguishar (enguixar). Es una palabra de origen Nahuatl (lengua hablada en México), se refiere a la comezón producida por contacto del del jugo de pencas de magueyes pulqueros, tequileros o mezcaleros o por cualquier otro tipo de planta que tenga la característica de provocar comezón.
> 
> Por su mismo significado se usa también cuando se irrita la lengua por comer piña.
> 
> w w w . xochiacan.mex.tl/61118_Resquicios-de-Nahuatl.html


 
Absolutamente.
Confirmado en: http://www.xochiacan.mex.tl/61118_Resquicios-de-Nahuatl.html

Y por mi propia experiencia... tengo muchos magueyes, tanto pulqueros como mezcaleros... nunca me ha sucedido, será que soy inmune, pero mucho gente resiente picazón, en efecto.

En cuanto a la piña, también se dice _escaldar_. Irritación del paladar al ingerir piña.
Debe tener alguna relación... los corazones de los magueyes (del pulquero, se extrae el pulque, del mezcalero, el tequila y el mezcal) se llaman piñas.
De hecho, son parientes.
Saludos.


----------



## EuniC749

IvanRF said:


> Enguishar (enguixar). Es una palabra de origen Nahuatl (lengua hablada en México), se refiere a la comezón producida por contacto del del jugo de pencas de magueyes pulqueros, tequileros o mezcaleros o por cualquier otro tipo de planta que tenga la característica de provocar comezón.
> 
> Por su mismo significado se usa también cuando se irrita la lengua por comer piña.
> 
> w w w . xochiacan.mex.tl/61118_Resquicios-de-Nahuatl.html


No es nahuatl; es otomí mezclado con español. Guxi o Guixa es la palabra otomí para referirse la savia del maguey (jugo que sale de las de las pencas del maguey. No se debe confundir con el aguamiel). El prefijo "en-" hace referencia a "llenarse de" y el sufijo "-ar" es el gramema de verbo infinitivo (ambos del español).  Por lo tanto enguixar es: llenarse de guixa/llenarse de jugo de penca de maguey. Enguishar (enguixar): v. ref. Acción y efecto de tener contacto con el jugo que sale de las pencas del maguey. (Agave sp.). (El efecto inclyue urticaria).


----------

